# NextGen 1000 watt Digital Ballast - Anyone using one



## SuperD (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm thinking of getting a NextGen 1000 watt Digital Ballast from CAP Controllers. Anyone using one of these? I have several of the Hydrofarm Powerhouse Sodium / Halide convertable ballasts but this one boosts 30% more light.

Just trying to find out if it's worth it.

TIA
Super-D


----------



## yelodrvr (Dec 1, 2008)

whats the difference in these two ballast. beside $200. weight 5# difference. you only get a 5 1/2' cord with the ballast, and you have to use one of the 2 hoods they choose. plus how efficient is it, needing fans. most digital ballast have no fans, no moving parts. note "This ballast produces 30% more light *than a standard core and coil ballast*" does not say anything about other digital ballast. the evasive wording alone would be enough for me to flip them the bird. then again what do i know. i grow with a flashlight.
peace 


The C.A.P. NextGen Electronic Ballast is the smallest, lightest, most user friendly ballast on the market today. Runs H.P.S. or M.H. bulbs, and features 90-260v input voltage. This ballast produces 30% more light than a standard core and coil ballast and has universal lamp receptacles, capable of attaching ALL OF todays most popular reflectors. Its fast lamp ignition, constant lamp voltage, flicker free output, thermostatically controlled fans, and the ability to run bulbs up to 65 from the ballast, make the NextGen a must for serious gardeners. Comes with 120 volt power cord, 240 volt power cord available separately. The NextGen Electronic Ballasts carry a 3 year replacement warranty + a 2 year pro-rated warranty (1 year on the bulb). They are available with either Hydrofarm or Xtreme reflectors to match your needs. All NextGen Lighting Systems carry our Xclusive Replacement Warranty to ensure that you are always up and running. All lighting systems come complete with bulb and your choice of reflectors.

Unique Features:
 Completely silent (no humming - no vibration)
 Small compact design (3" x 4" x 10-5/8") - under 16 lbs.
 No moving parts - produces less heat
 Internal resin coating protects components for long life
 Soft start technology - lamps last three times as long
 Water resistant - sealed from the inside
 Fast start up - reaches full brightness in under a minute
 No fans - ensures reliability
 Fully interchangeable - ignites both HPS and MH bulbs
 Cut-off circuitry automatically shuts off in case of a short
 External fuse system protects against power surges
 Rubber feet for underside air circulation
 Best warranty in the industry - 5 years! (3 year exchange, 2 year prorated)


----------



## OCDank (Dec 1, 2008)

Wish I had an answer for ya but I came in with the same question. Looks like the best option to me but some experienced input would be nice. Another question was with the hood, Lumaire 6" or 8" and what size blower to cool the light. I was leaning towards the 8" with an 8" 591 CFM Vortex inline duct fan but again any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## SuperD (Dec 1, 2008)

yelodrvr said:


> whats the difference in these two ballast. beside $200. weight 5# difference. you only get a 5 1/2' cord with the ballast, and you have to use one of the 2 hoods they choose. plus how efficient is it, needing fans. most digital ballast have no fans, no moving parts. note "This ballast produces 30% more light *than a standard core and coil ballast*" does not say anything about other digital ballast. the evasive wording alone would be enough for me to flip them the bird. then again what do i know. i grow with a flashlight.
> peace


Thanks for the input but I think they left in a little bit "text" from one of their other ballasts because says "All lighting systems come complete with bulb and your choice of reflectors.? but you can use any relector you want as long as the socket will outlet fits the ballast. 

From my research it's really only about $60 difference but where did you see the 5 1/2 cord mentioned. I don't see that. I see where it says you can have the lamp cord at a max of 75 feet but not what size cord it comes with or are you just talking about the standard AC cord most devices come with.

Thanks
Super-D


----------



## abudsmoker (Dec 1, 2008)

yea the write up on this ballast looks great


----------



## SuperD (Dec 1, 2008)

OCDank said:


> Wish I had an answer for ya but I came in with the same question. Looks like the best option to me but some experienced input would be nice. Another question was with the hood, Lumaire 6" or 8" and what size blower to cool the light. I was leaning towards the 8" with an 8" 591 CFM Vortex inline duct fan but again any advice would be appreciated.


Not sure what to tell you either. What I will probably do is get one and try it with the same bulb as my powerhouse and then use a light meter to get an idea of how much brighter it is (if it in fact is brighter). This would be for my inside room as the Powerhouses will be used for the larger room once I have it completed but my inside rooms are Secret Jardin darkrooms. 

I have several fans but will probably use one of my 12 volt 240 CFM bilge fans on a cool tube of some sort.

Super-D


----------



## Quiet420Guy (Dec 31, 2008)

I have a NextGen 1000w ballast, and it has been running great for 4 months. I have had 2 crop cycles go under it, and it most definitely produces a better yield than the standard ballasts that I have in the same area. Plants under it do better...Go figure. I don't know about 30% more light, but it is absolutely brighter than the regular ballasts...


----------



## yelodrvr (Jan 1, 2009)

Quiet420Guy said:


> I have a NextGen 1000w ballast, and it has been running great for 4 months. I have had 2 crop cycles go under it, and it most definitely produces a better yield than the standard ballasts that I have in the same area. Plants under it do better...Go figure. I don't know about 30% more light, but it is absolutely brighter than the regular ballasts...


now that's the kind of evidence i need to make a decision. do you have pics of said plants and lights in action?


----------



## visine (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm using one in my flower room. End of first cycle, everything is great. It has two built in fans, and is super small and quite. It's a little noisy when it starts, but more like a old pc starting up.

I like it because it's mounted on the outside of my grow room, and has a nice big green light that shines onto the wall to say its on or not. It's never too hot to touch either. I have nothing to compare it to though.


----------



## South Texas (Jan 1, 2009)

So what's the energy cost difference??



Quiet420Guy said:


> I have a NextGen 1000w ballast, and it has been running great for 4 months. I have had 2 crop cycles go under it, and it most definitely produces a better yield than the standard ballasts that I have in the same area. Plants under it do better...Go figure. I don't know about 30% more light, but it is absolutely brighter than the regular ballasts...


----------



## yelodrvr (Jan 1, 2009)

visine said:


> I'm using one in my flower room. End of first cycle, everything is great. It has two built in fans, and is super small and quite. It's a little noisy when it starts, but more like a old pc starting up.
> 
> I like it because it's mounted on the outside of my grow room, and has a nice big green light that shines onto the wall to say its on or not. It's never too hot to touch either. I have nothing to compare it to though.



everything is great. but are they better? i understand youhave nothing to compare to. what about anybody else using this ballast.

i do like the light idea and how small it is. but my ballast is quiet, not hot to touch, mounted outside the flower room. as far as efficiency, i am sure its a hog. but it only cost me $165, not $350+. i can handle the electric bill the increase is hardly noticeable, but i do think about footprints. 

so my question would be if i trade in the http://www.gokigc.com/1000w_Switchable_ValuLine_Ballast_p/bal-1000vl.htm *for the* http://cgi.ebay.com/CAP-NextGen-1000-watt-Digital-Ballast-MH-HPS-C-A-P_W0QQitemZ250298836752QQcmdZViewItem
am i going to gain anything beside a more efficient ballast? or just lose another $369? 

visine, any pics? what did you pay for it?

i hope this does not sound smart assed or condescending. it seems i tend to invite confrontations or perhaps look for them. begining to think its me or my tone. new years res is to correct this.


----------



## visine (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm not etuff, I don't try to win arguments online. So don't worry about offending, but thanks. no offense taken. I think I paid like $400 for it. not too sure. I had only used a 400 watt from before so I can't really tell you any comparisons


----------



## anhedonia (Feb 24, 2009)

What is the savings on electricity with the nextgen?


----------



## DrZ (Jul 17, 2009)

South Texas said:


> So what's the energy cost difference??


the ballast's them selfs are the shit the are all they say i run 6 1000 watt ballast's and the are the coolest running there are ballast!!! any more questions get ahold of me im usually in the chat room


----------



## TruGreens (Sep 25, 2009)

DrZ said:


> the ballast's them selfs are the shit the are all they say i run 6 1000 watt ballast's and the are the coolest running there are ballast!!! any more questions get ahold of me im usually in the chat room


Okay, but what about the energy difference? I'm in the market right now, but times are tight and so's my budget...


----------



## SouthSideNuggs (Mar 27, 2010)

The store I work sells the nextgen product and we sell alot of them. People are switching to the nextgen because they don't blow bulbs up like the other brands. They have their own cooling fans built in and are very quiet and run very cool. We havn't had any complaints and their 600 and 400 watt models are exeptional also. I am just waiting for my coil ballasts to quit so I can buy them to use for myself. We are also runing a special on the 1000w nextgen with 6"aircooled hood and a 1000w bulb for 420.00 until 4/20/10. The store is called HYGROW and we are in Denver CO the phone # 303-396-1420.


----------



## uhavealighter? (Feb 6, 2011)

If your looking for a nextgen ballast this place has them for a great deal plus their shipping costs are great. www.ezhydroshop.com


----------



## LT1RX7 Drifter (Apr 25, 2011)

rockin a 1000 watter now, shit pounds the plants with lums, i tested a brand new bulb with a new ballast with a new light meter against my old yeild master extreme with the same new bulb and meter well spec on the AN badass hps bulbs says 144,000 lumens well the meter registered at 178,000 lumes, that is proof right there they are what they claim as far as cost it runs me $73 a month for the light $120 for the whole room yes i also have a usage meter on my service panel for the curcuits in the grow room


----------



## hoagtech (Apr 25, 2011)

There nice and up to spec for s digital ballast. I personally dont order them because of their fans. I fell like they suck up dust and since their the same price as a phantom I just order lumateks and phantoms because there great and they dont have fans, So i havent had a reason to yet.


----------



## refiGuy (Feb 11, 2012)

So just to be clear, I own 14 x 1000 magnetic ballasts and recently have been buying any 1000 watt nextgens I can get my hands on.... Out here in Cali, people sell used 1000 watt nextgens on Craigslist for around $150. Allthough I do run my ballasts outside my rooms, they run so much cooler its Frikken amazing. As for energy savings.... Come on people, 1000watts is 1000watts no matter how u plug it in. Also, the cooling fans blow outward, meaning they don't suck dust into them. 

Bottom line is I can get brand new in the box magnetic switchable ballasts for $90, or a perfectly good used $150 digital setup, for just a little bit more money up front, you will have a better result, colder room, more lumens, happier plants, better footprint, nicer nugs..... I can keep going!

GiGO= garbage in - garbage out, and NITS = nextgen is the SHIT!!


----------



## refiGuy (Feb 11, 2012)

That's great that you have a meter, how about telling us how much you are being charged per kilo-watt-hour? Out here PG&E tiers me up to around 30 cents per kwh. What do you pay? 10,15,20??


----------



## alphawolf.hack (Feb 11, 2012)

except when your digi goes puff puff smoke, nah i love digtal but i got to have some magnetic backups no matter what


----------



## oceangreen (Feb 20, 2013)

refiGuy said:


> So just to be clear, I own 14 x 1000 magnetic ballasts and recently have been buying any 1000 watt nextgens I can get my hands on.... Out here in Cali, people sell used 1000 watt nextgens on Craigslist for around $150. Allthough I do run my ballasts outside my rooms, they run so much cooler its Frikken amazing. As for energy savings.... Come on people, 1000watts is 1000watts no matter how u plug it in. Also, the cooling fans blow outward, meaning they don't suck dust into them.
> 
> Bottom line is I can get brand new in the box magnetic switchable ballasts for $90, or a perfectly good used $150 digital setup, for just a little bit more money up front, you will have a better result, colder room, more lumens, happier plants, better footprint, nicer nugs..... I can keep going!
> 
> GiGO= garbage in - garbage out, and NITS = nextgen is the SHIT!!


thinking abou thtese, giving hem a try


----------



## alexjones (Mar 9, 2014)

Next gen Ballasts were junk for me. I use them as backup because I don't feel they are safe. The fans on them are so loud now, and after a warranty issue, next gen says their fine. My grow shop stopped selling them because they were a pain to deal with and returns (warranties) were often not resolved properly. Now CAP, is done (bankrupt), you're stuck with their crap. Their reflector business was purchased by another company, but the ballasts were not so warranty is a mute point. CAP was getting a reputation on the streets of being a shady company with lots of moving of numbers from different areas to help with appearances, but who cares now. My grow shop will give me 40% off a new ballast purchase due to the defective junk next gen ballasts. I've looked at Greners.com and they still sell them, but have a note that they stopped producing them.


----------



## Mr Lizard (Oct 4, 2016)

I bought one and it seems to be working. Though I blew 2 bulbs on it so far. NOT GOOD!!! Also it consumes power at nearly twice a magnetic one does. Our power bill has exploded since we started using it...and that's only one. I'd hate to see what it'd be like having a whole bank of them. Another problem is the fan noise on start up. Sounds like one is grinding it's bearings to bits. I've bought a couple of 40mm pc replacement ones by thermaltake to replace them with. All in all though I recommend avoiding these cheap Chinese hodge-podge of parts slapped together by blind Freddy on a Monday morning. Anything that's drawing this much energy is going to eventually overheat. I've got an overhead sprinkler system installed "just in case". Never worried about it for 20 years until using a Nextgen.


----------



## Mr Lizard (Oct 4, 2016)

SuperD said:


> I'm thinking of getting a NextGen 1000 watt Digital Ballast from CAP Controllers. Anyone using one of these? I have several of the Hydrofarm Powerhouse Sodium / Halide convertable ballasts but this one boosts 30% more light.
> 
> Just trying to find out if it's worth it.
> 
> ...


DON'T


----------



## Mr Lizard (Oct 4, 2016)

refiGuy said:


> So just to be clear, I own 14 x 1000 magnetic ballasts and recently have been buying any 1000 watt nextgens I can get my hands on.... Out here in Cali, people sell used 1000 watt nextgens on Craigslist for around $150. Allthough I do run my ballasts outside my rooms, they run so much cooler its Frikken amazing. As for energy savings.... Come on people, 1000watts is 1000watts no matter how u plug it in. Also, the cooling fans blow outward, meaning they don't suck dust into them.
> 
> Bottom line is I can get brand new in the box magnetic switchable ballasts for $90, or a perfectly good used $150 digital setup, for just a little bit more money up front, you will have a better result, colder room, more lumens, happier plants, better footprint, nicer nugs..... I can keep going!
> 
> GiGO= garbage in - garbage out, and NITS = nextgen is the SHIT!!


BS


----------



## Full-spectrum Recklessnes (Nov 22, 2022)

DrZ said:


> the ballast's them selfs are the shit the are all they say i run 6 1000 watt ballast's and the are the coolest running there are ballast!!! any more questions get ahold of me im usually in the chat room


My nextgen gage out after a couple years, seriously doubt i registered it anything they wouldn't just repakce it
Guess I'll open it up to look for a fried fusebetc


----------



## Full-spectrum Recklessnes (Nov 26, 2022)

alexjones said:


> Next gen Ballasts were junk for me. I use them as backup because I don't feel they are safe. The fans on them are so loud now, and after a warranty issue, next gen says their fine. My grow shop stopped selling them because they were a pain to deal with and returns (warranties) were often not resolved properly. Now CAP, is done (bankrupt), you're stuck with their crap. Their reflector business was purchased by another company, but the ballasts were not so warranty is a mute point. CAP was getting a reputation on the streets of being a shady company with lots of moving of numbers from different areas to help with appearances, but who cares now. My grow shop will give me 40% off a new ballast purchase due to the defective junk next gen ballasts. I've looked at Greners.com and they still sell them, but have a note that they stopped producing them.


Damn I'm hella late to this


----------

